

A Beginner’s Thoughts on PLs (Part 3 – Lambdas, Closures, Functors) - chcokr
https://medium.com/@chcokr/a-beginners-thoughts-on-programming-languages-part-3-lambdas-closures-functors-922a6a887575

======
wz1000
Please don't use the word _functor_ to refer to C++ function objects. It
already has a well defined and widely used meaning in mathematics and computer
science which bears almost no resemblance to its C++ counterpart.

